# Verbindung i5 Series 7.1 / 7.2 (DB2) mit Oracle SQL Developer



## AssELAss (27. Apr 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

versuche schon geraume Zeit eine Verbindung zu einer DB2 Datenbank mittels Oracle SQL Developer aufzubauen.
Schon versucht habe ich den Jt400 Jdbc Treiber: hier spuckt er mir die Fehlermeldung "Treiberklasse nicht gefunden" aus.

Auch habe ich einen IBM DB2 Treiber versucht, der leider auch wilde Fehlermeldungen beim Verbindungsaufbau ausspuckt.

Hat jemand schonmal dies erfolgreich bewältgt?


----------



## AssELAss (29. Apr 2015)

Weiß niemand Rat?


----------



## Joose (29. Apr 2015)

Hast du diese Anleitungen schon probiert?
Wie man DB2 mit dem SQL Developer verbindet | eHow Deutschland
How to Connect to DB2 With SQL Developer | Chron.com


----------



## AssELAss (4. Mai 2015)

scheint leider nicht zu einer AS400 Maschine mit i5 series in der Version 7.2 zu funktionieren.
So wie ich das nun gelesen hab nur zur 10.5 LUW


----------

